# Ready to quit keeping bees



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been keeping bees for about 10 years now- as a hobbyist. I went to pull my honey supers today and found my 2 hives full of wax worms. I guess the hives swarmed and there were not enough bees to keep the moths at bay. Totally disgusting. And no honey to show for this season. I guess I am a lousy b keeper, but it just seems so tough to do any more. I dont think for me that it is worth it. I think I am going to get out of the b business.


----------



## BeesNBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

That is definately frustrating! When something gets to where it isn't enjoyable for you any more then it is time to move onto something else. I have 8 hives that I won't get any honey from this year. I bought them several months ago and the guy I bought them from naturally robbed them severely before I got them. We've had such a bad drought that I've been having to feed them sugar water ever since I got them just to keep them alive. I'm sure that I'll get some honey from them next year. But the main reason I keep them is that I enjoy beekeeping....whether I get honey or not. If you do decide to get out of beekeeping I'm sure there will be an amateur beekeeper somewhere that would be delighted to get your old equipment to get him or herself started.


----------



## WayneH (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't get much honey myself, this year. I've actually resorted to accepting swarm removal calls this year. It's the only way this hobby will be able to support itself this year. Unfortunately, I'm running out of extra equipment and I'll have to dip into my "honey money" to buy hive boxes for the next job. It looks like a nice sized hive inside a log cabin.

A friend of mine is giving me a lot of the work that he normally would have taken. He's decided that he wanted to spend more time at festivals and farmers markets this year. I also have a Terminex guy and an Orkin guy looking for me.

I do think about giving it up at times though. Sometimes the heat is too much for me.


----------

